# Why isn't this working?



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Hi guys. 

I can't seem to get any CO2 out of the atomiser. 

I have the easy aqua regulator with solenoid connected to a FE. Then to a rhinox check valve, then a bubble counter (which works) then another rhinox check valve. Up to that point I get bubbles. But it won't come out of the atmiser. After a while the working pressure seems to drop but I am yet to get anything g out of the atomiser.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Is it an up atomiser whats the working pressure? 

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Well the ceramic kind. 

Pressure starts at about 50 psi, then drops to about 35 then goes back to 50 again.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Have a look for a leak with soapy water round your bubble counter ect

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

It's working now. 

Christ that's a lot of bubbles for 1 every 2 seconds!!!!


----------



## foxfish (5 Jan 2013)

2 x bar is about 30 psi & that is about the min working pressure for the original style UP but I think there are other models requiring 2.5 + bar.
Can you give more info or even better some pictures....


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Takes a while to get it right just start slowly and gently increase

ant


----------



## foxfish (5 Jan 2013)

OK so it does work, that's good - the devises need a bit of back pressure before they they start producing the mist.


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Have a look guys


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Hi guys. 

I'm struggling with this. 

I can't get the bubbles were second sorted. If I have it on about 2 bar, I have to fully open the needle valve to get about 1 every 8 seconds. 

Then I have to increase the working pressure then it goes mental for a few seconds then slows right down again. 

I dunno if I'm doing out wrong.


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Now it's slowed down again without touching the needle valve.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

If the working pressure guage fluctuates have a look for a leak

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Must be one somewhere. It jumps up high then gradually drops. Then jumps up again.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Get abit of soapy water in a spray bottle if you have one and spray all the joints and around the reg 

ant


----------



## DTL (5 Jan 2013)

Check that the main valve on your bottle is open fully.


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

What's happening is the working pressure jumps up, the bubbles go mental, then gradually slow down. 

Then it jumps up again. 

If it were other way round I would think of a leak or a check valve. Can't find any leaks.


----------



## DTL (5 Jan 2013)

Sounds like the working pressure is building up against the spring in the check valve in the bubble counter, and then pushing it open and releasing the gas all at once. Might want to check that it's not sticking.


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

How do I check that?

The regulator is only on hand tight to the fe as my adjustable was too small. Couldn't detect a leak though. 

I have a check valve before the bubble counter too. Is that necessary?


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Or just run a pipe from the reg to some water and see what it does are you using a solenoid

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Yea using a solenoid. That's working ok. I can here it click open and closed.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Dont recon hand tighs enough for that pressure

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Think I may have to borrow an adjustable then. Mine is light a mm short


----------



## DTL (5 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> How do I check that?
> 
> The regulator is only on hand tight to the fe as my adjustable was too small. Couldn't detect a leak though.
> 
> I have a check valve before the bubble counter too. Is that necessary?


 
Your bubble counter should unscrew on both ends allowing you to check the check valve assembly in the base.

Id say that if your reg is only on hand tightened that could be a problem. I've always read that these need to be really cranked down tight.


----------



## anttthony (5 Jan 2013)

Defo need a good nip on the reg and some ptfe on the thread

ant


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Well I've just tested the reg to a bit of tubing just into a glass of water and it was doing exactly the same. 

So should I assume it needs tightened?


----------



## DTL (5 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> Well I've just tested the reg to a bit of tubing just into a glass of water and it was doing exactly the same.
> 
> So should I assume it needs tightened?


 
Looks like it.
BTW you shouldn't need PTFE tape since the seal is against the washer.

See here:

YouTube


----------



## Martin cape (5 Jan 2013)

Looks like it needs tightened then. Hope it's just that.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Hi guys. 

I've tightened the reg onto the bottle using a wrench. Even tightened the bit that comes off to allow disposable bottles to be attached with the supplied alum key. 

The working pressure still fluctuates. It's starting at about 2 bar, then dropping to 1.5 bar then going back up. The bubbles seem to be a bit more steady now though. But still. They slow down eventually. 

What's happening? I thought this would be dead easy!!


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Cannot find leaks anywhere.


----------



## foxfish (6 Jan 2013)

I dont get what the vid shows? looks fine to me, a steady 2 bar?


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

It's gradually dropping pal


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> It's gradually dropping pal


Its normal for it to fluctuate when it turns on or when you adjust it, it takes some time for the pressure to establish in the tubes does it still jump up and down after half an hour?


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

I haven't left it alone that long. Ill try now. Here's a good video showing it.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

You need to turn it on, wait half an hour (or at least 15-20 min) and then adjust it again 1mm at a time and wait half an hour between turns otherwise the pressure is all over the place and you will never sort it out. The pressure needs to stabilize in the tubes before you adjust again, once you have it at the right pressure leave it, mine took about 2 days to get it to the right place when I first turned it on.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Ar ok. Ill try all that. 

Thanks a lot. I just assumed you turn it on, set it and away you go lol


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

If you have your solenoid off (ie no CO2 to the tank) then the pressure should not move.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

That's correct yea. It's only when the solenoid is open it moves a bit. 

When adjusting, do the bubbles eventually slow down when the system is building pressure?

It starts off faster then slows. I'm guessing that's why I need to leave it to settle.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> When adjusting, do the bubbles eventually slow down when the system is building pressure? It starts off faster then slows. I'm guessing that's why I need to leave it to settle.


Let it settle, it will slow down a little, then increase a little more, only a touch at a time until you get the level you are looking for, check the drop checker also and not just the bubble rate, bear in mind that the drop checker is about 3 hours behind with the readings, so only adjust a little at a time and might take you 3-4 days to get there but that way you won't wipe out your livestock.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Cheers.

It hasn't even come out of the atomiser yet. Taking its time to build up back pressure for that.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> Cheers.
> It hasn't even come out of the atomiser yet. Taking its time to build up back pressure for that.


Make sure you using the needle valve to adjust the CO2 also and not just the knob on the regulator, get the pressure about 2-2.5 and then use the needle valve to adjust the CO2 and leave the knob on regulator alone.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Thanks. I have been using needle valve. The fluctuating on the working pressure does eventually stop. Then changes when I use needle valve.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

It's finally coming out the atomiser. Needed 2.5 bar. It's not fluctuating so ill leave it half hour and see how it's going


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Weird now. Needle valve fully open on 2.5 bar but 1 bubble every 10 seconds


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Nope. Not working properly. Think the working pressure is stable but it very slowly drops which means the bubble count slows. Then I open the needle valve, but it just does it again. Before I had 2.5 bar, fully open needle valve and one bubble every 15 seconds. I've tried for 4 hours today I've had enough. I've sent an email to aqua essentials for advice.


----------



## foxfish (6 Jan 2013)

I have owned three of those devices mate, first one wouldn't work, second one did for about two months & third one blew up my BC around 2.7bar.
I made several post like yours & got lots of advice about what I was doing wrong!!
It seems to me these things are not very consistent with some working for some & not for others.
PS I did write a long reply with links etc but got timed out, or lost the page somehow...


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

Cheers pal. I've sent an email to aqua essentials. Hopefully they may swap it. I coulda got one for half the price elsewhere but decided on this one. Hope I get it sorted.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Jan 2013)

I turned fire extinguisher off half hour ago. Still stuff coming out of the atomiser.


----------

